# Don't Ask Me Why: Chapter 21, Part I



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

As for Marie, Tanya's words spoke something that cut her deep. As soon as Tanya left her, she went back to her own office, contemplating her words.

"I'm so foolish! How could I give up so quickly? I'm so weak-willed! ... I ought to get to know both of them better... that's what comes next now..."

Marie couldn't help admitting to herself that both of them were equally handsome, and also gentlemen for the most part. But there was a purity about Alex that she had not yet seen in Ernest. Marie resolved to go on a quest to learn as much as she could about both of them, but particularly Alex. He was most important.

It was so easy to think about all these things when she was alone.

It all seemed so simple.

Marie was assigned to Lab Orchestra the next week as well, and with another flutist. That tuesday night, it was all the same. Marie had now developed a tough skin, a "poker face." She would reveal her thoughts to no one. But she would inquire as much as she could.

This week was just like the past one. Marie talked with the new flutist who was an undergrad, and made friends. The music was all new again, and Marie tried her best. Brahms 3 and Tchaikovsky 5 were the focus for the night, two great Romantic masterworks. It was the same routine, each grad conductor taking his turn. It was all exciting, all intriguing.

Marie waited for her chance.

Ernest seemed to leave her alone this time, minding his own business, rarely making eye contact with Marie. Alex of course was as oblivious as usual. After the two hour session was over, Marie was tired but also anxious at the same time. This was her only chance.

Marie put her flute away slowly, and made a little chat with the other flutist whose name was Hope. She watched as Alex took his cello back to his case, and lock it in. Marie slowly got up and walked to the back of the room by the sign-in sheet, looking at her watch. Alex soon came behind her, his cello on his back.

"Hey Alex," she said casually, keeping an even expression.

"Hey Marie," he replied in the same way.

"I was just wondering, what kind of music you like. Do you like Brahms, Tchaikovsky?"

"Of course! I like just about everything, there are few things I honestly don't like. Even avant-garde is interesting to me."

"I see. Any favorites though?"

Alex thought for a moment.

"Joachim Raff and Cesar Franck."

"I think I know Franck, but who is Raff?"

"Oh... small composer. I've been a fan of him for quite a while... and anyone like Raff, really. That attitude towards life... exquisite orchestration..."

Alex had a pleased look on his face. Marie could tell this was something that was close to his heart.

"Do you like the Franck Violin Sonata?"

"My gosh, I love it!" his eyes went wide. "I did a transcription of that for cello and piano for my undergrad Senior recital. There are few works I adore more than that one," he said warmly.

"Makes sense why you chose the Elgar too. I know the Franck a little, and I see some similarities."

"You may be right, that tearful style," Alex watched as Marie wrote her name down, and he followed behind her.

As Marie talked with him, she felt more and more comfortable. Her first words were a little shaky, but she spoke calmly now. She was honestly very curious about him, and had to restrain herself from going on with more and more questions. They said their good-byes, and parted at that point.

If only he would also have asked a question or two about herself.



The next day was Marie's birthday. Her coworkers all said their well-wishes, and her friend Christy gave her a new scarf, a dark red, silk one.

"Oh, thank you so much!" Marie hugged Christy. "What I nice color! I'll make use of this very soon!"

"Try it on now, I think it matches your outfit!" Marie was wearing a dark blue blouse that day.

"All the better!" Marie exclaimed when she put it around her neck. She wore it on for the rest of the day.

Marie was even more excited for the evening. There was a concert by some guest artists of the school of music, and she and Tanya and all her other friends would hang out at her apartment until late. The concert was to take place in the concert hall, even though it was mostly chamber music.

The guest artists were a world-renown ensemble that specialized in unusually instrumented chamber pieces. Marie wondered if Alex would come, since they would be playing modern music. She and Tanya sat on the floor on the stage right side. There was going to be a phenomenal pianist that they would want to see the hands of while playing.

"I love that scarf, Marie!" Tanya commented.

"Thanks! A coworker gave it to me."

"It brings out your eyes somehow, you must have a tinge of orange in them."

"Hah, perhaps I do..."

Marie felt very happy, carefree. She would be able to do whatever she wanted this evening, although she still had work the next morning. Tanya seemed more inclined to be nice to her too. It was like old times again.

Only the unexpected did happen.

From their far right, Marie saw Ernest walk in, with another lady.

Another lady?

Marie looked at him inquisitively, but she saw in the corner of her eye that Tanya had suddenly gone pale.

This unknown lady didn't walk next to Ernest, but rather in front of him. She was unusually beautiful, with jet-black hair and a tan complexion. Marie didn't recognize her at all, and neither did Tanya. However, when they approached the aisle that Marie and Tanya were sitting in, Ernest again slowed down his pace, literally leaving this new lady to walk ahead alone.

"Marie!"

She could only stare at him with surprise.

"Happy Birthday!" Ernest suddenly said quietly to her, with his dashing smile as usual.

Marie's heart leaped. "Aw, thank you!" Ernest looked around to see his lady friend turn around slowly and glare at him.

"Where are we sitting?" she said evenly. Ernest immediately came next to her and casually pointed out their seats.

Marie and Tanya both watched him with shock, but they were feeling quite different emotions from each other. Marie was simply surprised, since this was the most conflicting sign Ernest ever gave her. Was this a girlfriend? If so, did she have nothing to worry about then? But Tanya was in a much greater turmoil of emotions, Marie could tell.

"Do you think that is a girlfriend?" Marie asked Tanya, who seemed to be engrossed with her thoughts at that moment. Tanya snapped out of it.

"I have no idea... I hope not..." she said thoughtfully, more to herself than to Marie.

"What do you mean?" Marie frowned.

Tanya stared dumbly at her for a second. Suddenly she blinked and rubbed her head.

"How did he know it was your birthday?" Tanya changed the subject.

"We're facebook friends, so no doubt he saw an announcement of it."

"Yeah, that's likely..." Tanya seemed to suddenly come to her senses again, and spoke faster. "But did you see the look on that lady's face? I don't think she liked that he gave you that attention," Tanya suddenly burst out laughing.

"Really?" Marie stared in awe.

"Look, if he took her here and still treated you as he always had, I doubt anything's changed. She might just be a friend, nothing more. But likely a friend who wants more of his attention. I don't know her at all, must be someone on the outside." Anyone who wasn't affiliated with the music school was called someone from the "outside."

"Well... I kinda hope he takes her," Marie said quietly.

Tanya's eyes flashed for an instant before she relaxed again. They said no more to each other until the concert was over.

Alex never came.


----------

